# CO2 vs API's Leaf Zone fertilizers



## TinysTank (Jul 1, 2012)

Got a question. I currently use API's Leaf Zone plant fertilizer. Was wondering if I should use that instead of API's CO2 booster or should I use both? I've read that if you use lots of fertilizers it will make your tank water cloudy. Just want to do what is best. I'm still a newbie at this. Thank you!


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes you can use CO2 and fertilizers together. Many many folks here inject CO2 one way or another. It is the only way that some species of plant will thrive. Even if you have undemanding plants, CO2 still does not hurt anything. 

There is also Flourish Excel which is an alternative to injected CO2, it's liquid form that you dose every few days. If you go this route, be sure none of the plants you have are sensitive to it, and be sure to follow the directions as overdosing can be detrimental.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

TinysTank said:


> Got a question. I currently use API's Leaf Zone plant fertilizer. Was wondering if I should use that instead of API's CO2 booster or should I use both? I've read that if you use lots of fertilizers it will make your tank water cloudy. Just want to do what is best. I'm still a newbie at this. Thank you!


Leaf zone and co2 booster are two different thing, both are not fertilizer, only leaf zone is, this is still not a complete fertilizer, you are only adding Fe and K+, still missing most of the traces, nitrogen, phosphorous.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Fertilizers*



TinysTank said:


> Got a question. I currently use API's Leaf Zone plant fertilizer. Was wondering if I should use that instead of API's CO2 booster or should I use both? I've read that if you use lots of fertilizers it will make your tank water cloudy. Just want to do what is best. I'm still a newbie at this. Thank you!


Hello Tiny...

Interesting question. I wonder if your plants would do just as well if you used just the standard ferts the fish produce and improved lighting. I've found my plants do very well long term by just stocking my tanks well with fish and feeding them a balanced diet. I spent the extra money I used to use on commercial ferts and put it into better lighting and my plants have really improved.

Sorry, didn't really answer your question. Just a thought.

B


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Ditto happi:
Do you want to eat your salad OR your protein?

CO2 or any similar product (Excel, other) supplies Carbon, a necessary nutrient that is often in low supply in a planted tank. 

Leaf Zone provides K and Fe, required fertilizer and mineral that are often in low supply when you are relying on fish food and water changes to supply the plants' needs. 

A combination just like that was my first step toward keeping planted tanks (as compared to tossing some plants in among the fish)
Leaf Zone and Excel. A good first combo. 

Still not a complete range of all the needed nutrients, but combined with fish food and water changes this is often a good place to start.


----------

